# [Résolu] [Netbeans] Fenêtre entièrement blanche

## zerros

Bonjour,

Je rencontre certaines difficultés avec certaines applications, dont netbeans. J'ai téléchargé la version web (7)

pour l'installer sur ma bécane. Installation sans souci. Une fois installée, lorsque je le lance,

la fenêtre principale est blanche. mais en cliquant un peu n'importe où sur cette fenêtre, j'ai d'autres parties de l'application

qui s'ouvre correctement (ouvrir un fichier par exemple).

Est-ce un bug de gentoo lié à ma récente mise à jour (d'un autre côté, l'appli n'était pas installée avant la maj) ?

J'ai une autre application (sqldeveloper) qui fonctionne bien elle.

J'espère que vous pourrez m'aider.

----------

## Poussin

Tu as donc installé netbeans non pas par portage, mais  via l'installeur fourni par netbeans? Dans ce cas, as-tu fais une installation avec l'utilisateur root ou une installation local dans ton $HOME en lançant l'installeur avec ton user « normal »?

Quel machine virtuelle java utilises-tu?

----------

## zerros

Bonjour,

Désolé pour le temps de réponse. Je réponds et investigue dès que j'ai des petits créneaux libres.

Alors j'ai installé en root. Lors du lancement de l'appli avec mon user, je n'ai pas de prob particulier

hormis l'affichage.

Si je lance l'appli en root, j'ai le même phénomène. Je vais désinstaller et tenter l'install par portage.

Il me semble que j'avais déjà tenter, mais que je n'avais pas réussi à l'installer. Et n'ayant pas assez

de temps pour chercher, j'ai pris l'installeur de netbeans.

Je vire la version que j'ai et je lance via portage. je reviens vers vous si ça plante (ou pas d'ailleurs. j'apprécie tellement votre compagnie  :Smile: 

----------

## Poussin

Personnellement, je n'étais pas fan de la version de Portage (vieille (ça a peut-etre changé)), alors pour ne pas salir mon système, je l'installais en tant que user et j'en étais plus que satisfait (juste une ou l'autre petite subtilité pour le choix du jdk à utiliser)

Tu n'as pas répondu à la question la plus intéressante (:p), quelle machine virtuelle utilises-tu? Quel jdk? Certains ont des comportements... bizares...

----------

## zerros

voilà les infos:

azer@ext-ris [ ~ ] :: java -version

java version "1.6.0_25"

Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_25-b06)

Java HotSpot(TM) Server VM (build 20.0-b11, mixed mode)

azer@ext-ris [ ~ ] :: eix sun-jdk

[I] dev-java/sun-jdk

     Available versions:  (1.6) 1.6.0.24!s (~)1.6.0.25!s{tbz2}

	{X alsa derby doc examples jce nsplugin odbc}

     Installed versions:  1.6.0.25(1.6)!s{tbz2}(18:18:01 03/06/2011)(X alsa -derby -doc -examples -jce -nsplugin -odbc)

     Homepage:            http://java.sun.com/javase/6/

     Description:         Sun's Java SE Development Kit

----------

## zerros

Voilà. J'ai installé la version portage:

```
Installed versions:  7.0(7.0){tbz2}(10:42:00 21/06/2011)(linguas_fr netbeans_modules_apisupport netbeans_modules_java netbeans_modules_websvccommon
```

Mais pareil, j'ai une fenêtre blanche au lancement.

une idée ?

----------

## kwenspc

Tu tournes sur quel desktop manager ou window manager?

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

T'as pensé à virer ton '~/.netbeans' (juste pour tester) ? 

Sinon la version de portage (v7) fonctionne bien chez moi... (juste que l'installation j'ai dû la faire avec le sun-jdk et pas icedtea car ça ne passait pas, mais à l'utilisation ça fonctionne bien avec icedtea ^^)

Tu utilises le bureau 3D ?

----------

## zerros

```
Sinon la version de portage (v7) fonctionne bien chez moi... (juste que l'installation j'ai dû la faire avec le sun-jdk et pas icedtea car ça ne passait pas, mais à l'utilisation ça fonctionne bien avec icedtea ^^) 
```

Bien vu. ca fonctionne maintenant.

Merci à tout le monde pour vos réponses.

----------

